# Chateau Clochard



## bartje (Aug 29, 2010)

It took a while before Martino and me planned a new trip.
This time France was our destination.
After a few hours drive, a failed explore and a coffee we picked up Mr. Dsankt and his gf.
No rooftopping, no metro, not climbing any buildings in Paris.. had to be a vacation for Mr. Dsankt ;-)

One of the locations on our list was a castle.
The information i had was not much, 
except that the floors are covered with porn-magazines.
Imagine my disappointment when it turned out to be normal magazines. 
But a mess was it for sure, the whole ground floor was covered with all kinds of stuff,
including 4 piano's.
Despite that it had some very nice corners left.

with: Martino, Dsankt & gf.

www.urban-travel.org

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## RichardH (Aug 29, 2010)

The last photo, with the small chair next to the HUGE rose window is gloriously bizarre.

I want to live in a place like this. I'm almost mad enough - I just need a few dozen cats.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 3, 2010)

RichardH said:


> The last photo, with the small chair next to the HUGE rose window is gloriously bizarre.


Isn't it wonderful! My idea of heaven too. 
A gorgeous find, Bart. Beautiful pics as always. 



RichardH said:


> ...I want to live in a place like this. I'm almost mad enough - I just need a few dozen cats.


Well I have one cat, so I'm partly mad enough.


----------

